# WSPP - Could not create staging folder



## AedanC (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello,

I purchased the Impact WSPP plugin some time ago and was very pleased with it, however there are now two updates available and whenever I try to update it I get a message saying "Could not create staging folder". Has anyone else bumped into this problem and have a solution for it?

Thanks,

Aedan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 3, 2013)

You might have to email Tim about that one - I've just found a similar wording in a bug fix report for Enfuse, so it sounds like it might be a problem in the installation of the plug-in itself.  Have you tried just downloading the latest version from the website and manually replacing it?


----------



## AedanC (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Victoria, I suspected that might be the case but I thought I'd ask first. I have not tried to re-install, that's a good idea all right. I'll give it a try now.Thanks, Aedan.


----------



## AedanC (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Again Victoria, reinstalled and all working again now. Thanks, Aedan.


----------

